# Lift Kits?



## josh13 (Jan 20, 2009)

I just wanted to know if anyone has built or tried to build their own lift kit? I have looked at a few and they really don't look like much. Any and all info is appreciated.:thinking:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

The ssatv and extreme kits look easiest to duplicate with a plasma cutter table.
the highlifter kit not so easy to replicate. with the square tubing and cut outs.

Some people do the "pipe lift" which is extremely cheap to do.


----------



## josh13 (Jan 20, 2009)

Explain the "pipe fit" please? I think I can do it out of square tubing or angle.


----------



## TorkMonster (Dec 19, 2008)

Pipe lift, is just the same thing as a spring spacer.. 
Would look something like this....










It really just changes the pre load of the spring, in turn taking sag out of spring and extending it to the max shock length.. Which will raise it to that point... IF it is sagging to begin with....


----------



## josh13 (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

exactamundo! thanks for the pic Tork!


----------



## TorkMonster (Dec 19, 2008)

Glad I could help... What do they use for the pipe lift, 1 1/2 pipe coupling and cut it down some or something?? it is the same as a spacer, though most of your spacers will look good!! lol

Man, there is a guy makes some awesome lifts, though he isn;t making them for the kawi's YET.. Been saying it is COMING, but I guess there just isn't enough demand where he is at for the kawi's to take the time and make them...
They are quality work and cannot beat the customer service over at rubberdowncustoms.... 
He is making them for the PoPo's, Honda's, and recently the Can-Am's and of course a few side by sides... The lifts are solid, machined on CNC and are nice... Not too pricey either....

Look at some of them and if looking for one, get on there and tell him to get his butt in gear for them!!!! Tell him I said that too.... 


Oh, if you dont want it up here phree, just take it on down.. But I gotta give the props to paul.... He does great work and has excellent customer service.. He checks his forums daily usually all day and answers any questions, comments or helps with install.. If you live close by him HE will install it!!! lol


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I ain't got no problems bro 
Invite him to the forum.


----------

